# Netstat help



## PixyComp (Nov 28, 2015)

I am learning programming basics and my netstat results puzzle me so I hope someone more knowledgeable can help me better understand "Can not obtain ownership information" on PID 648, 780?

C:\WINDOWS\system32>netstat -abo

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State PID
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 My-PC:0 LISTENING 964
RpcSs
[svchost.exe]
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 My-PC:0 LISTENING 4
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP 0.0.0.0:49664 My-PC:0 LISTENING 648
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP 0.0.0.0:49673 My-PC:0 LISTENING 780
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP 10.0.0.4:139 My-PC:0 LISTENING 4
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP 127.0.0.1:8092 My-PC:0 LISTENING 4
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP [::]:135 My-PC:0 LISTENING 964
RpcSs
[svchost.exe]
TCP [::]:445 My-PC:0 LISTENING 4
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP [::]:49664 My-PC:0 LISTENING 648
Can not obtain ownership information
TCP [::]:49673 My-PC:0 LISTENING 780
Can not obtain ownership information
UDP 0.0.0.0:5353 *:* 1372
Dnscache
UDP 10.0.0.4:137 *:* 4
Can not obtain ownership information
UDP 10.0.0.4:138 *:* 4
Can not obtain ownership information
UDP 10.0.0.4:2177 *:* 796
QWAVE
[svchost.exe]
UDP [::]:5353 *:* 1372
Dnscache
[svchost.exe]
UDP [::]:5355 *:* 1372
Dnscache
[svchost.exe]
UDP [2601:600:9201:2de0:508b:2d3e:fb97:7375]:2177 *:* 796
QWAVE
[svchost.exe]
UDP [2601:600:9201:2de0:f4c7:6893:b928:7bf8]:2177 *:* 796
QWAVE
[svchost.exe]
UDP [fe80::f4c6:6893:b928:7bf9%6]:2177 *:* 796
QWAVE
[svchost.exe]

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------

